# Trying my hand at LS!



## Zeroshin (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello

So, I've been making CP soap for some time now and want to try my hand at liquid soap.
I'm pretty sure I got most of it, but there is a part I am not sure.
Let's say I have a recipe that I'd like to try, one I made up. I run it through the Soapcalc, carefully selecting the KOH instead of the NaOH, and then input my oils with their respective percentage.
Here comes the tricky part that I am not sure about : do I change ANYTHING else? Do I put the superfatting part at 0%? Do I change the ''water as % of oils'' percentage? Do I use the recipe AS IS when it comes out of the Soapcalc?

I am most unsure about the ''water as % of oils'' part. And maybe the ''use as is'' part too. But the rest I'm pretty sure I got it (preferable to try 0% superfat at first and then experiment).

So, yeah.

Just in case, the recipe would look something like this :
Coconut 76° 25%
Castor          5%
Olive           75%

thanks!


----------



## FGOriold (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, your recipe adds up to 105% so you need to adjust that first.  I don't use soapcalc for calculating water/lye (only to determine finished CP soap properties) and I don't superfat my liquid soap either so I am of no help in that department.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, simpler question then : how do I know how much water do I need to put with the lye?

thanks


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 20, 2013)

Zero, I use a 4 to 1 ratio for my KOH, but I use glycerin instead of water for the dissolving. So for 3oz KOH, I would use 12oz water or glycerin.


----------

